# Irregular ceiling.



## angster (21 Aug 2014)

Hello, 
i live in an old stone house. I want to box in the electrical fuse boxes etc. which are now bare in our entrance hallway. Photo enclosed. It will need a door to permit access to fuse boxes. My main question is how do I transfer the irregular ceiling line to my cutting plans? 

Also, will I need perforated board or metal in my door for ventilation. Like that in a radiator enclosure? 
Thank you in advance, 
angster


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Aug 2014)

Take six lengths of 2 x 1 that reach the highest point of the ceiling. Cut one to span floor to ceiling at the highest point from the floor. Two or 3 feet down from the ceiling end, screw the end of another piece that is 3 feet long, at 90 degrees to the first, so it forms a tee. Then measure floor to ceiling 3 " along from the first piece, cut a length at that length and screw it to piece number 2 3" from number 1. Repeat across the ceiling and you will follow the shape of the curve. Lay your comb down and lay a piece of hardboard or something flexible around the shape that the cut ends form and draw around it on another board. You then have the perfect form of the ceiling. Hope that's clear enough?

No you won't need ventilation.

You are making a huge one of these one bit at a time.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Aug 2014)

Get some stiff cardboard or hardboard quite well oversized and cut it to follow the ceiling approximately. When it's within an inch or two of being right get a block of scrap larger than the gap and a pencil and following the line of the ceiling, mark the shape exactly. When you have a good fit, assuming you started with a big enough piece of card, you can then mark the straight lines for the bottom and the right hand side. That'll give you the overall shape of the front. You don't need ventilation for electrics. Fuses are a nuisance - MCB's are miles better - someone with more electrical knowledge will be along soon.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Aug 2014)

Don't forget to design the door so that the meter can be read. That seems so obvious, but I've seen them boxed in so badly it was near impossible to see the meter.


----------



## angster (21 Aug 2014)

Thank you all. I believe I can carry on now. Great Forum. I hope I can be of some help to others in the future.
Angster


----------



## Ghengis (21 Aug 2014)

Simplest way is to temp fix the piece that is going to be at the ceiling level with the lowest point touching, set a compass to the widest point and run it along,




I use this method regularly fitting kitchens.


----------

